# SleepyHollow Headless horseman



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all this is my paint job on the Polar lights styrene kit of the Tim Burton's SleepyHollow..
Very nice details on the whole kit to say it was styrene, ive been told the horse in the kit is from the Zorro kit??.. it was simple to put together and was painted in acrylics.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Ian!! This was one of the best original kits from Polar Lights, IMHO. You did a great job!! - Denis


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks excellent Ian! Nice work!

Vince


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Like I said on FB Ian, very good build of a very nice kit. I picked one up off of eBay sometime back and will put it together someday. I'm trying to pick up the DVD off of eBay as well cheaply. I only saw the movie years back when it came out and thought it was quite good and quite spooky at the time. This one is an American legend.

How many of you have seen the Scarecrow of Romney Marsh build on Cult's website? It is an amazing rendition of the scarecrow hero from the Disney movie I loved so much. Here is the link:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=18749

The guy apparently did it by modifying the Aurora Lone Ranger. This is one I'd like to take a swipe at myself although I don't usually mod kits at all. I really liked that movie when Disney played it and have the DVD.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the scarecrow looks brilliant, but looks like it was used from the Zorro kit?.. and part of the Hannging cage looks great!.... thanks for posting Bob..


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Great job Ian, it is a fun build and the dry brush work is excellent.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zorro and the Lone Ranger used the same horse (as did the White Stallion) The Polar Lights kit copied this horse but added a shaggy fur texture to some of the parts, but oddly not the inside of the legs !?!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great work. Nice textured look to the paint. I've always thought about getting this kit, but somehow never got around to it. Maybe this will inspire me.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent! I wish R2 would repop the kit, it seems to get pretty spendy in auctions.
Jeff


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Wow - havent heard from this kit in a while. Great build.
I loved doing this kit even if the Horse was a little small scale compared to the figure. This kit was the dry-brusher's dream.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love this kit and did and AWESOME job on it!! I hope Polar Lights (Round2 ) will re-issue it!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The scale is bigger than Lone Ranger/ Zorro.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What colors are you going to paint the horse and accessories?

looks good so far.

Steve


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

steve123 said:


> What colors are you going to paint the horse and accessories?
> 
> looks good so far.
> 
> Steve


ERRR.... its finished Steve?????..... the horse and accessories were black/dark brown in the film.. i wanted to keep it as in the movie...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I want to build this kit, I have one, I would rather put the hatchet in his hand, because he will have two swords. Also, I'd rather use the a pumpkin instead of Tim Burton's head.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice Ian. I'd love to try that one. Who makes it?

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Polar Lights... long out of production, I just looked on ebay and saw only one build up available...
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> Hi all this is my paint job on the Polar lights styrene kit of the Tim Burton's SleepyHollow..
> Very nice details on the whole kit to say it was styrene, ive been told the horse in the kit is from the Zorro kit??.. it was simple to put together and was painted in acrylics.


Nice build Ian. Subtle use of colors. Like your photoedit of the background. Give the piece a creepy air. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> ...
> 
> How many of you have seen the Scarecrow of Romney Marsh build on Cult's website? It is an amazing rendition of the scarecrow hero from the Disney movie I loved so much. Here is the link:
> 
> ...



Disney's Scarecrow was a favorite when I was little. The timing of your post is funny because I just picked up a copy of Dr Syn/TSORM at The October Monster Bash in Butler PA. I've been watching it the past few nights. Its good to see it again after all these years.

That custom build on Cultman's site is a nice homage.

Thanks for posting the link.

Regards,
MattL

BTW TSORM was filmed at Pinewood Studios - aka the home of James Bond


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The horse from the polar lights kit is a new sculpt, compared side by side with the stallion not even close. I wish they would have not molded all the details into the horse, separate parts would have been nice.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

MEGA1 said:


> The horse from the polar lights kit is a new sculpt, compared side by side with the stallion not even close. I wish they would have not molded all the details into the horse, separate parts would have been nice.


any chance of a comparison shot?.. many people on here and Facebook said the two horses are the same, but the headless horse had more sculpted onto it.. i aint seen the other Zorro one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No the horse is not made from the same mold but its copied from the Zorro/White Stallion/Lone Ranger horse. The lineage is pretty easy to spot. The Aurora kit also had the tack molded seperately while the pretty crude Polar Lights horse has it molded in place. When they added the sasquatch fur texture to their mold, they forgot to texture the inside of the legs

Here is the Zorro horse


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the image, as for the inside legs.. i was wondering why they were flat??... and the texture of the horse in the headless kit is more like a shetland pony lol - but all in all i like the kit and it was a change painting a horse.. first one ive painted!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding build up Ian; kudos!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of The Scarecrow - hence my board name. I watched it again about 2 weeks ago. I was lucky enough to score the Disney Treasure release in the silver metal box when it came out a few years back. It's beautiful. Also have a good collection of the books as well. Good reading if you like the character.

I've wanted to do a kitbash of him but the one on Cult's site is SO good I don't feel like I could do any better and I don't want to look like I copied his concept. So, I decided to sculpt a bust of him instead. Now, not being a sculptor, this is going to take a while and I'm not sure of the results. If it turns out to be worth seeing, I'll post some pics but don't hold you breath.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

This kit is alot of work. I remember it well.....trying to glue the 5-ton cape on...LOL.
You did a super job!


----------

